# Rescaped



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Well since the addition of the Co2 system the growth has been unblieveable! Anyone debating on getting Co2 do it. You will not believe how your plants will take off. I have been wanting to do this rescape for a while now. I am going to add some more plants once it gets warm out and shipping is a little safer.

This pic is from when I first got my plants about a month or so ago. The jungle val only grew about a inch in that time..









Here is pics that I just took after the rescape. The one jungle val is touching the top of the water. The amazon swords (i believe) havent grown very much but they are getting alot of new leaves and getting greener by the day. 


















Had to throw this pic in....


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Looks great, nice and clean, That is one lucky elong, he's grown nicely


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

original looks way better man the new one just looks real plain unless your gonna trick out that gravel with a lush carpet i would put it back the old way it looks a lot better


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

He flew up to 4 inches but gettin slow on the growth now. Prolly grew 1/2 inch in the first month now really hasnt grown that much.. Typical Serra. I love them but it sucks how slow they grow.

Trigga thats what the plan is with the carpet. Im just trying to hide all the canister stuff, Co2 diffuser, and that one heater. Gonna get alot more plants come this summer. Half is gonna be alot of plants the other will be a carpet for swimming room.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

With those conditions it'll be 6 inches before ya know it............not
But I hope it does :laugh:


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

^No doubt so do I. Been sneekin small pieces of pellets in his smelt so that should help a little.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

lookin good man, what other plans do you have for it. I love elongs, aggressive little bastards. Your drop checker is blue, did the lights just turn on or do you need to adjust your co2?


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

I havent been able to stay home a whole day ryan. Im off school today so I will be adjusting it throughout the day. I just didnt want to crank it up to much and come home to see my fish either dead or at the top of the tank gasping for air. Right now its at about 1.5bps. Gonna bump it up to 2bps and see what thtat does.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

lo4life said:


> I havent been able to stay home a whole day ryan. Im off school today so I will be adjusting it throughout the day. I just didnt want to crank it up to much and come home to see my fish either dead or at the top of the tank gasping for air. Right now its at about 1.5bps. Gonna bump it up to 2bps and see what thtat does.


I see. I also forgot you don't have the solenoid. That will help.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Nope not yett. I get up at the same time every day so its always consistant.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

lo4life said:


> Nope not yett. I get up at the same time every day so its always consistant.


good call


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Awesome you have CO2, it's the way to go.

When you get more plant mass in there, it will look killer IMO
That fish looks good in there too.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Yea. Just wanted to give him somewhere to hide and cover some stuff up. Should look better in a month er two once I get my Co2 dialed in. Not home that much during the week with school and all the other crap.. So I just bump it up when i spend the whole day at home and can check up on him every now and then. He seems to like it. Didnt freek out at all. The ghost shrimp in the tank did though. They was runnin all around the tank. It was kinda comical to watch.


----------

